# Biggest fish of 2013



## oldstinkyguy

I thought last years big fish thread was awesome. I think it had like 7000 views and dozens and dozens of big uns. Its getting late enough in the year to start a new one. Post your monster here and show it off...


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## dstiner86

Nice catches! Biggest so far is this carp (22") but I still got a lot of year left 
(Ignore the crazy eyes, it was almost 3am lol)
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JONX513

Best for me this year so far is a 29.5" carp. Thats my buddy not me holding it. 









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jaybird_123

Biggest landed so far 19.25 had bigger but their jus another fish story lol 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Danny Ball

The biggest and only LM I ever caught. 


Biggest Cat so far...


----------



## Gumbers

LMR smallie, hopefully more to come....














posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dolomieu

16.5" Smallie on white Dixie devil in early June.


----------



## BassAddict83




----------



## laynhardwood

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GarrettMyers

18.25" 3.2 lbs white bass








19" sauger


----------



## hawgseeker

Personal best king salmon out of Lake Michigan


----------



## whodeynati

45 Pound Bluecat and a 36 pound Flathead. My 2 biggest so far this year.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## koonzie99

My biggest bass and biggest saugeye of the year.


----------



## fishhawk1

Largemouth caught with a golden shiner in Flordia.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ChrisReed

30" walleye


----------



## MY BONNIE

37 pound king salmon caught on My Bonnie charters this weekend on Lake Ontario out of Olcott New York. Fishbonnie.com

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ghurlag

10 lb 10 oz Channel Cat









4 lb 15 oz Large Mouth Bass









And the Misses' 6 lb Channel Cat









Best fishing year ever, and I have you folks here at OGF to thank for all the help!


----------



## jeepguyjames

Feb-weiss lake-Alabama









April-eastfork









June-erie









July-erie-( sons personal best LM)









July-private farm pond


----------



## CATMAN447

19" Smallie


----------



## HOUSE

It's been a busy year...I couldn't pick just one. I think I might have a fishing problem. 
12.6 pound Ohio River Striper








Two 27" LMR Hybrids (+10 pounds):








9.3 pound Ohio River Hybrid








50+ Paddlefish








30.1 pound Blue Catfish








26 pound Asian Carp








48inch Gar








Big Stinky Sucker








18.5inch White Bass








back-to-back-to-back 14inch Crappie








(Honorary mentions - 20inch rainbow & 20inch largemouth)

5 more months...


----------



## ghurlag

:beer:

Damn, dude, you get around! Congratulations!

We should be too big to take offense and too noble to give it. -Abraham Lincoln


----------



## streamhunter1960

19 inch smallie caught this month.


----------



## Scum_Frog

19.75" Smallie caught last night....Sad she didnt break 20" but oh well....blind in one eye and the girth shows.....still a good fish!


----------



## dtigers1984

49" Muskie caught in Ohio on 6-30-2013.


----------



## BornWithGills

Wow that Muskie is unreal so fat!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Kenlow1

Dtigers1984-what lake did you get your Muskie? Trolling or casting? Care to share what bait you caught it on. That's a real beauty. Any idea what it weighed? 30 or so lbs.? Great fish!


----------



## MZehring

20" Smallmouth


----------



## Stoney84

20" lmb






20.5" smb


----------



## yakfish

My personal best river smallie, 22 inches. Caught her on one of my handmade spinnerbaits too! Great thread!


----------



## GMR_Guy

dtigers1984 said:


> 49" Muskie caught in Ohio on 6-30-2013.


Dang! You don't usually see a muskie that fat at that time of the year. Beautiful fish with amazing girth. I'm so jealous. Gorgeous fish.


----------



## GMR_Guy

MZehring said:


> 20" Smallmouth


 That smallie wins the award for Most Photogenic Smallie.


----------



## Roscoe

All of you fellers have nice looking fish on this thread.I too like the Zehring Smallmouth.My biggest catch came when I was fishing Ceasars Creek right where the Roxanna-New Burlington bridge crosses the creek.I threw my lure and thought I was hung up.But I got ahold of it and looked and couldn't believe what I Had.I dragged it up the hill to the truck and threw it into the bed and got home as quick I could.Then I checked it out further and couldn't believe what I really had.I didn't post a pic cause some may not like it.



Roscoe


----------



## Bazzin05

6lb Hybrid Striper









8lber 









Really Fat Smallie









Nice Smallie 10 yards from the fat one









Another one 









Theres a lot more that were caught in my boat by others and even some more caught by me that were hooked too deep for pics, since I wanted to get them back in the water as fast as possible. It's been a fun year for big fish!


----------



## Bazzin05

Here's a couple of my buddies fishies too...


----------



## oldstinkyguy

dtigers1984, that muskie is one of the most impressive fish I've ever seen!


----------



## dtigers1984

Thanks for the compliments. Great thread, keep those pictures coming!


----------



## BMayhall

My Buddy's 74lb grass carp on a fly rod and a 58lb grass carp.


----------



## Stekor

Saugeye








LMB








Smallie








First crappie out of a river.

No monsters, but I'm getting skunked less and less this year. Ill take it!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## plumberroy

Not a good picture taken after dark by myself 13.5 lb flathead


----------



## BassBoss

BMayhall said:


> My Buddy's 74lb grass carp on a fly rod and a 58lb grass carp.


On a fly rod? That guy has some kahones!!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GMR_Guy

BMayhall said:


> My Buddy's 74lb grass carp on a fly rod and a 58lb grass carp.


Is that from Ohio? It is sad that the state of Ohio, unlike many other states, fails to establish a state record for grass carp. I debated this point with one of the members charged with keeping and verifying state record fish. We have a state record for the pink salmon, but nothing for grass carp.

I have caught dozens of grass carp in Ohio, with my largest being 38 lbs. 74 lbs is a HUGE fish - congratulations. I'll bet the fish displaced a lot of water when it was initially hooked.

As a catch-and-release carper, I would LOVE to know where that fish came from.


----------



## GMR_Guy

Let me add a few. 37" 30lb carp from southwest Ohio. 27" pike and 21" bowfin from northwest Ohio.


----------



## Troutchaser

and a 23" Brown ( caught in Montana )


----------



## Matulemj

2013 so far

January









February

















March









April









May









June









July









August-December

????


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BMayhall

GMR_Guy said:


> Is that from Ohio? It is sad that the state of Ohio, unlike many other states, fails to establish a state record for grass carp. I debated this point with one of the members charged with keeping and verifying state record fish. We have a state record for the pink salmon, but nothing for grass carp.
> 
> I have caught dozens of grass carp in Ohio, with my largest being 38 lbs. 74 lbs is a HUGE fish - congratulations. I'll bet the fish displaced a lot of water when it was initially hooked.
> 
> As a catch-and-release carper, I would LOVE to know where that fish came from.


It came from a decent size pond In a neighborhood down the street from him located in Oxford area. The battle with that fish took about an hour, every time he would get him up the bank he would make another run back out to deep water. He's been trying to catch him on the fly rod for the longest time and finally was able to get him to commit to one of his fly's. And just a couple days after that he landed the smaller one.


----------



## FishDoctor

Matulemj said:


> 2013 so far
> 
> January
> 
> View attachment 80356
> 
> 
> February
> 
> View attachment 80357
> 
> 
> View attachment 80359
> 
> 
> March
> 
> View attachment 80360
> 
> 
> April
> 
> View attachment 80361
> 
> 
> May
> 
> View attachment 80362
> 
> 
> June
> 
> View attachment 80363
> 
> 
> July
> 
> View attachment 80364
> 
> 
> August-December
> 
> ????
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



Dat hat


----------



## bigbass fishin

Here are some of our big catches! My personal best 16" Smallie, a nice 17" LM, a 17" Saugeye, and my four year old's big ol 27" Buffalo!


----------



## jessejames556




----------



## GarrettMyers




----------



## SMBHooker




----------



## Bossman302

Most of my fish so far are from Lower Michigan.







Yellow Perch








Stringer of Large Mouth Bass, I put a hurtin on them that day LOL, ended up with 14 keepers! All put back of course, kept on a stringer to make getting a bulk picture easier lol.








These monster sunfish were no joke either! You know you're catching BIG sunfish when you can lip them LOL.








2 of the larger LM Bass of the day. Bottom one is my Personal best so far, size comparison with my size 13 shoe lol.








My biggest fish from Ohio so far this year, 5 lb common carp from earlier this year, full of eggs and looked like she was ready to pop. Measured out at just over 26 inches, my first and only fish ohio for this year so far.


----------



## miktrp

40 lb Sturgeon


----------



## rustyfish

Been a good year and knocking out Personal Best 

Personal best 38 pound Flathead








Personal Best 50 inch gar








Personal best Bigmouth Buffalo








18" LMB








27" mirror carp


----------



## dasmopar

You're on a roll man! Keep it up.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bossman302

Awesome fish rusty! that mirror carp is gorgeous!


----------



## dasmopar

Early spring carp








River smallie








Spring jig bite eyes








Best sunrise








Fish ohio drum








Largie








Northern pike








Big gills








Big channel cat

Flathead pics coming soon!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Britam05

Caught this 35" carp tonight in the Greenville creek







Also caught this 27 inch


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GarrettMyers

Trying to figure out how to post better pics and thought we might be able to get some action going on this thread again.


----------



## Bossman302

Nice flattie! I have yet to catch one this year lol.


----------



## tommy454

21" 5lb 4oz LMB


----------



## fishmasterflex

Big smallie

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bank runner




----------



## SMBHooker

bank runner said:


>


Everything i love about fishing captured in that pic. Soo cool!!! AWESOME Flat. 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jakobie7

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left

7 pounds......30" from the GMR


----------



## jeepguyjames

Aug Ohio crappie


----------



## agreen112

http://instagram.com/p/cc4vjtIqKE/#

I caught this in a small community pond with a 1/4oz rooster tail and 4 lb test, using my daughters pink ultra light ugly stick!


----------



## senger

dtigers1984 said:


> 49" Muskie caught in Ohio on 6-30-2013.


jeepers! that's a beast.


----------



## Riverbum

44" LMR flathead 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yakfishlmr

9Left said:


> 7 pounds......30" from the GMR


Great pike. Love seeing these around here. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishdealer04

This was a great thread last year so glad it got made up again this year. I love seeing all of the pictures of fish fellow members have caught this year. Ohio fishing hasn't been that great to me this year. Biggest catfish I managed so far this year was only 22 pounds. However I went down to Kentucky Lake earlier this summer with my dad and we caught some nice fish. While snagging I caught this 70+ pound Asian Carp and this 55-60 pound paddlefish. I am 6 ft and 200 pounds to reference the fish to me in the pictures.





I got my daughter out more this year and she caught her biggest crappie and catfish this year from CJ Brown Lake.


----------



## Stoney84

Second FO smallie this year, had a bigger one break me off shortly after this one.


----------



## SMBHooker

Stoney84 said:


> Second FO smallie this year, had a bigger one break me off shortly after this one.
> View attachment 83054


PIG! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CATMAN447

32" Channel








19" Skinny Smallie


----------



## co-angler

I was trying to wait until later in the year to reply to this thread but I may have to accept that this one will be the biggest this year!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## Mr. A

While not especially huge for its species, this was my largest and most heart pounding catch of the year. Mostly because it was on true ultralight gear!

Mr. A


----------



## 9Left

Pigs from the mad river this year


----------



## Daveo76

Not too bad,,,,


----------



## senger

Daveo76 where"s that first striper from? Used to fish greenup a lot back in the day, don't think its there. Racine? Byrd? only been to Byrd once don't remember it very well. That's a great fish


----------



## kingofamberley

I spent most of the year fishing a small creek system, so none of my "biggest" fish are monsters, but considering the size of the water they came from, they are good sized.








































Everything is relative. Also made it out to the rivers a few times and had a few encounters there:
















I didn't get to fish as much as I would like this year. I had a fair amount of skunk (or near skunk) trips as well, while I was trying new techniques (fly fishing) and places, which I didn't post about. I think it is partly because I was mostly in the creeks, but I didn't catch a single catfish this year. Time spent outdoors is never time wasted, however. I would like to get a yak in the future, I think it would open up a lot more possibilities for me. Hopefully next year will be good!


----------



## E_Lin

Didn't get out as much as I would like, but at least I was able to come up with this one before the weather turned cold and rainy.










I might have caught a couple of buffalo that weighed more, but this is my best overall fish of the year, and a PB for a flattie.


----------



## foxbites

Here are my biguns of 2013. Its been a good year

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakkin4bass

I'm a little late on this thread but here are my contributions


----------



## GarrettMyers

Holy schnikees, that smallie looks like it ate a small child. Awesome fish.


----------



## Yakkin4bass

GarrettMyers said:


> Holy schnikees, that smallie looks like it ate a small child. Awesome fish.


Lol! Yeah that was a hawg! I've caught one smallie in my life bigger but don't have a digital pic of that one. Both were kentucky fish.


----------



## Yakkin4bass

montagc said:


> Is that on the Ohio River?


Kentucky Lake


----------



## firecat

My 200lb Lemon shark Caught in Alligator point Florida back in June. Caught on one of my Catfish rods with an Abu Garcia 7000!!!!!!!


----------



## liprippersc78

my son Kayden with one of his many fine catches this year.


----------

